# any reason i shouldn't use galvanized chickenwire fencing for SCROG?



## sweetarded (Aug 16, 2011)

hey, new to scrog, i've pretty much only seen people using plastic fencing, but i couldn't think of any reason galvanized chickenwire wouldn't be fine (and it was way less expensive).
does anyone know if it has any negative effects? does it get too hot or do metal flakes come off of it or some random thing?

thanks!


----------



## CatfishBilly (Aug 17, 2011)

This is a guess, but i think that it all depends on the gauge of the fencing. If it is too small it can cut your stems. Not sure about the flaking tho. Lots of people use it. So it must not be all that bad.


----------



## RuchaYolanda (Aug 20, 2011)

Some people report rust...which gets on the plants. I'm using it though - ok so far and I'm 3 weeks away from harvest.

yo


----------



## doser (Aug 20, 2011)

I think there are better scrog screens. Why settle?


----------



## trickJames (Aug 21, 2011)

Galvanized metal is zinc coated. I don't know about in horticulture but they tell you not to use it when making BBQ grills. Supposedly the zinc comes off and the vapor is bad.
Don't think it would hurt your plants though since the temp is nowhere near the temp in a BBQ.


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 21, 2011)

sweetarded said:


> hey, new to scrog, i've pretty much only seen people using plastic fencing, but i couldn't think of any reason galvanized chickenwire wouldn't be fine (and it was way less expensive).
> does anyone know if it has any negative effects? does it get too hot or do metal flakes come off of it or some random thing?
> 
> thanks!


*nothing wrong with galv chicken wire  good on savings too.


----------



## mccumcumber (Aug 21, 2011)

I used chickenwire last time. The problem comes at harvest time when you need to cut up the chicken wire to get to your plant


----------



## lowendfriend (Aug 22, 2011)

I used it a few different times with a DWC set up and had no problems. I used the galvanized cages from Lowes and they slid right down in the net pot lid.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 22, 2011)

Depending on the galvanization process and where the product you are using was produced, different metals may have been added to the zinc coating. Lead and cadmium are two that jump out as potentially dangerous. In that many products are used in foliar applications and water qualities differ from garden to garden, the risk of corrosion is quite real. That which can be leached from this cheap metal can be extremely harmful if heated or burned... There I see a problem. Worth the risk? That is up to you...Coating the screen with another material such as rubberized plastic (spray/dip available at most hardware stores) not only helps with corrosion, but can also change the look and function of the screen by changing its color and adding rigidity. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------

